# Tripe boot?



## zazthemac (3 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous,
voilà j'ai déjà une partition bootcamp avec windows XP je souhaiterais installer ubuntu 10.0.4mais lorsque je lance l'utilitaire bootcamp il ne me propose que réinstaller windows ou supprimer cette partition.
Quelqu'un a déjà installé un triple boot sur on mac?
PS : je suis déjà en train de l'installer via virtual box mais je ne suis pas fan de virtualisation (2 systèmes qui tournent en même avec les ressources que la nécessite...)
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ou commentaires.


----------



## edd72 (3 Octobre 2010)

Pas de triple boot possible avec bootcamp, il faut faire ses partitions tout seul et passer par rEFIt à la place.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Octobre 2010)

si tu as deja ta partition bootcamp avec xp n'y touche pas.

1) installe rEFIt sur ta partition mac osx ( tu redemarres ensuite deux fois le mac) 
2) fais des  sauvegardes de tes deux partitions XP et mac osX ( des clones) ( on ne sait jamais... )
3) avec l'utilitaire de disque partitionnes ta partition mac osx pour en avoir une troisième que tu mets en espace libre
4) installe ensuite linux sur la partition qui est libre.


----------



## zazthemac (3 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement, après avoir complété mes recherches c'est que j'ai pu constater.
Merci de vos réponses.
refit fonctionne t il sous snow?


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Octobre 2010)

oui bien sûr. Moi j'utilise la version 0.14.


----------



## zazthemac (4 Octobre 2010)

Bon ben là y'a eu boulette...
après avoir crée une partition(15 Go) et redémarré avec refit, la partition bootcamp s'est volatilisé.
Je m'en fiche un peu elle etait neuve mais bon je dois tout reinstaller............


----------

